# What Techniques Are You Working On Right Now?



## GATA4 (Mar 22, 2011)

Was curious to know what everyone's up to.

I'm practicing alternate picking/finger synchronization. 

I have recently learned that I have a tendency to angle the apex of my pick towards the ceiling instead of either perpendicular to the guitar, or towards the floor. This has really caused me trouble in accurately descending any stream of notes from the highest string to the lowest string; I don't angle the pick correctly to facilitate a smooth up-pick on string 2 coming from a down-pick on string 1. 

I've had some success in angling my pick properly and making sure that the bottom of my wrist stays close to the guitar body, but I always have trouble when I come to the G-string. My pick attack doesn't agree with it. 

Whatta bout yews guys?


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 22, 2011)

Alt picking 1 note per string arpeggios (like Morse).
Some octave displacement type stuff

to get around your G string problem sounds like you are anchoring when it might help if you move your hand down as you progress accross the strings? This facilitates other picking styles too (like hybrid and sweep)


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 22, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Alt picking 1 note per string arpeggios (like Morse).
> Some octave displacement type stuff
> 
> to get around your G string problem sounds like you are anchoring when it might help if you move your hand down as you progress accross the strings? This facilitates other picking styles too (like hybrid and sweep)



Dude, that alt. picking stuff sounds pretty intense. I don't listen to Morse...I need to check his stuff out. Any recommended starters?

I had a feeling it was due to the anchoring...the problem is that my guitar has the volume knob so close to the pickups that if i try and keep my picking hand in line with the strings, the knob interferes with my playing. I remember hearing Alexi Laiho talk about the importance of moving the picking hand sequentially with each string, so I will definitely be working on that. Thanks for the advice


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 22, 2011)

Simple alternate picking on one string. Thrash style. It's eating my lunch.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm working on some single string and multi string groups of 7. I can do 5s almost flawlessly but 7s still evade me.  Another thing I'm working on is finding out arps I can use with my high Ab and how to make them a little easier since the ones I found are quite difficult.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 22, 2011)

to a metronome


5 string single scale sweep arpeggios CLEANLY.



i will do 1 minor 3 times then the major 3 times, then move 4 frets up or down, and repeat, as CLEAN as possible.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 22, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Dude, that alt. picking stuff sounds pretty intense. I don't listen to Morse...I need to check his stuff out. Any recommended starters?



I don't know much about starters, but I have a picking exercise he apparently made, and Tumeni Notes (seriously, listen to it). No I cannot play Tumeni notes (well duh) but it is one hell of an exercise. The intro and subsequent riff before he starts playing lead (which are also badass) is some very good 1 note per string practice. Not really a big Morse fan, but his alt picking is otherworldly. Every note in this song is alt picked (Dave Larue on bass is a nice compliment obviously). The way I see it, is if I can even get within 20 BPM of playing it I am doing pretty freaking awesome. I am 60 out currently (bout the same speed as glasgow kiss)... aka playing in the minors. 



I don't much care for sweeping, this allows you to accent where you feel like/better. Another exercise I use for this is The Glass Prison arpeggios, once again, I am not that fast... yet.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 22, 2011)

not playing sloppy

and arpeggios


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm working on a technique called, "Learn the entire Necrophagist album Epitaph." Tis really, really hard...and I've cried about 3 times so far but it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 22, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Simple alternate picking on one string. Thrash style. It's eating my lunch.



Fo sho dude...that is some tiring business right there. I always gave up when I tried to learn anything from Slayer because they alt. pick so fast, and its even harder for me when it's palm-muted.



CooleyJr said:


> I'm working on some single string and multi string groups of 7. I can do 5s almost flawlessly but 7s still evade me.  Another thing I'm working on is finding out arps I can use with my high Ab and how to make them a little easier since the ones I found are quite difficult.



So something like this?





jymellis said:


> to a metronome
> 
> 
> 5 string single scale sweep arpeggios CLEANLY.
> ...



Nice! I've found the major arpeggios to be much harder than the minor arpeggios, and on top of that, I've found ascending the arpeggio to be harder then descending. Arpeggios are very fun though. 



SirMyghin said:


> I don't know much about starters, but I have a picking exercise he apparently made, and Tumeni Notes (seriously, listen to it). No I cannot play Tumeni notes (well duh) but it is one hell of an exercise. The intro and subsequent riff before he starts playing lead (which are also badass) is some very good 1 note per string practice. Not really a big Morse fan, but his alt picking is otherworldly. Every note in this song is alt picked (Dave Larue on bass is a nice compliment obviously). The way I see it, is if I can even get within 20 BPM of playing it I am doing pretty freaking awesome. I am 60 out currently (bout the same speed as glasgow kiss)... aka playing in the minors.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't much care for sweeping, this allows you to accent where you feel like/better. Another exercise I use for this is The Glass Prison arpeggios, once again, I am not that fast... yet.




Haha thanks for the video man, I will have to check it out tonight, along with the Glass Prison Arpeggios. The sweep is the only appreciable technique i have in my arsenal right now hahaha.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 22, 2011)

@GATA4 Pretty much man. Just on 1 string though. 2 isn't that hard but keeping it consistent on a single string is pretty difficult.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Mar 22, 2011)

At least for me, I feel like once your fingers know the right positions for arpegios, sweeping is THE easiest guitar technique. I've been working on some string skipping stuff, and a bit of 7 finger tapping kind of stuff.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2011)

Incorporating more alt picked things into my own stuff.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Mar 22, 2011)

jymellis said:


> to a metronome
> 
> 
> 5 string single scale sweep arpeggios CLEANLY.
> ...



This. I didn't realize how "off" my sweeps could get until I really tried fast (well, for me...) sweeps to a metronome. Trying to get these as tight as possible, really picking them apart for clarity and focusing on timing.

Also, been working the crap out of my alternate picking. Working on getting 3-4 hours of metronome time just focusing on picking drills right now.


----------



## jweaks48 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am currently working on right hand technique for classical guitar. and i must say for whatever reason it has helped my picking, not sure why. From what ive noticed it is far easier to disregard bracing your right hand on the guitar. instead now i let it hover between the pickups in much the same position as i would when playing without the pick. Prolly not for everyone but hey its worth a try


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 23, 2011)

xmetalhead69 said:


> At least for me, I feel like once your fingers know the right positions for arpegios, sweeping is THE easiest guitar technique. I've been working on some string skipping stuff, and a bit of 7 finger tapping kind of stuff.



You know, I might tend to agree with you there. It's just muscle memory after a while (then again...practically any guitar technique is if practiced enough). I love the way sweeps feel. Some are total bitches though...specifically the ones with barring. My finger does not enjoy rolling hahaha.



Stealthtastic said:


> Incorporating more alt picked things into my own stuff.



Like TBDM trem picking or just kinda alt. pick shred type stuff?



Might-is-Right said:


> This. I didn't realize how "off" my sweeps could get until I really tried fast (well, for me...) sweeps to a metronome. Trying to get these as tight as possible, really picking them apart for clarity and focusing on timing.
> 
> Also, been working the crap out of my alternate picking. Working on getting 3-4 hours of metronome time just focusing on picking drills right now.



That's pretty admirable dude...if you stick with that regimen for a long enough time you'll be fierce on the fiddle hahaha. I totally agree with the difference between unsynchronized and synchronized sweeping. The first time I tried to record some sweeps on a track, I kept getting thrown off because I was either going too fast or too slow.



jweaks48 said:


> I am currently working on right hand technique for classical guitar. and i must say for whatever reason it has helped my picking, not sure why. From what ive noticed it is far easier to disregard bracing your right hand on the guitar. instead now i let it hover between the pickups in much the same position as i would when playing without the pick. Prolly not for everyone but hey its worth a try



So you don't anchor your palm or fingers at all? That's crazy dude! I would figure that doing such a thing would cause a lot of instability in picking, because your hand wouldn't have any method to counteract the force in picking a string.


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 23, 2011)

Playing songs using only legato techniques. Since I just can't seem to get my right hand to sweep properly, I just use it to mute the strings like Professor Satchafunkilus and do legato sweeps. I'm pretty sure I could play (part of) Serrana that way. Not quite as fast, but definitely cleaner than if I tried to pick it all out.
I recommend trying that though. It really helps build left hand strength and dexterity. My problem is with my right hand when it's sweeps, but then it's my left hand that gives me trouble with alt picking. I figured if I practice each individually for a bit that it might make a big difference.
I'm also working on some Paul Gilbert licks, but he even makes Pentatonics hard... 
I've also been dabbling in jazz and swing. Stuff like John Scofield. LOTS of chromatics.

Lately though I've been really getting into playing bass. I might have to buy that Peavey I've been looking at an really get good with that. Walking bass lines are too much fun. Which reminds me I should go watch Blues Clues again.  Half of the music on that show had walking bass lines.


----------



## Dayn (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm working on three at the moment.

Touchstyle: I'm trying to sound like a piano to cover some awesome piano music instead of just playing normal chords. My hand independence is getting better.

Sweeping: I really need to work on this. On some rare days I can pull off a 6-string arpeggio or two flawlessly. Most of the time, not so flawlessly... ergh. It's mostly muscle memory, and full-speed Beyond The Dark Sun still eludes.

Chording: mainly fast and high pitched with added melody while still holding the chord shape. I'm doing guitar-based remixes of Sonic level music, and my Hydrocity remix involves a lot of fast, high-pitched chording (i.e. 10-20th fret stuff). It sounds awesome when pulled off though; you get the chord progression, melody and harmony at the same time.


----------



## epsylon (Mar 23, 2011)

Personally I find strict alt picking 1 note per string arpeggios is easier than down picking or up picking them all one by one (not the same as sweep picking them !). Or any other weird combo (Down down up or stuff like that ).
I was self taught until 2 years ago and I naturally but poorly economy pick'd everything, my teacher told me to correct this and now I'm waaaaaay more comfortable with strict alt picking. I still struggle with string skipping but i can do any "normal" arpeggio without too much trouble using strict alt picking - it's always worth working on it...


----------



## Static (Mar 23, 2011)

working on the entire paul gilbert's intense sequence 1 licks....been paying attention only to my left hand these past few months, now i feel like my right hand has troubles keeping up with my left, also practicing bleed to try and improve right hand stamina


----------



## fredw138 (Mar 23, 2011)

epsylon said:


> Personally I find strict alt picking 1 note per string arpeggios is easier than down picking or up picking them all one by one (not the same as sweep picking them !). Or any other weird combo (Down down up or stuff like that ).
> I was self taught until 2 years ago and I naturally but poorly economy pick'd everything, my teacher told me to correct this and now I'm waaaaaay more comfortable with strict alt picking. I still struggle with string skipping but i can do any "normal" arpeggio without too much trouble using strict alt picking - it's always worth working on it...



This is what I'm working on. Though it's definitely frustrating, because I want to just economy pick everything faster. It's hard for me to slow all the licks down to the point where I can consciously use strict alt picking, especially when string skipping. It makes me feel like its 7 years ago and I'm just beginning again .


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm working on the technique of patience... I rush too much when I play. I need to just chill out and breathe.


----------



## Devotion (Mar 23, 2011)

jweaks48 said:


> I am currently working on right hand technique for classical guitar. and i must say for whatever reason it has helped my picking, not sure why. From what ive noticed it is far easier to disregard bracing your right hand on the guitar. instead now i let it hover between the pickups in much the same position as i would when playing without the pick. Prolly not for everyone but hey its worth a try



I learned the classical guitar (basics) first, and when i came here, i never understood what was all about that 'anchoring' etc. The only time i ever place my hand on strings is to palm mute etc. for the rest i just hover over it, plain easy, i'm not even able to anchor, it just screws my playing xD


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 23, 2011)

Lots of cool stuff going on here 

You classical guitar freaks and your eschewing of the time-tested anchoring 




I like to find random licks to learn that just sound cool and different, and this was one of them I tried a while back. I never got up to the guy's speed but it's really badass and incorporates a lot of different techniques. I had never heard of Ron Jarzombek before I found the vids 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6HYomAbfc&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxgLme2VmKo&feature=related


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 23, 2011)

> 5 string single scale sweep arpeggios CLEANLY.


 
Same. I am pretty obssessed with getting my major, minor, dimished minor sweep arpeggios to to be clean and on time.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mettle209 said:


> Same. I am pretty obssessed with getting my major, minor, dimished minor sweep arpeggios to to be clean and on time.



I think I mentioned that I find majors harder than minors...scratch that...diminished eats my lunch


----------



## Static (Mar 24, 2011)

i spent a lot of time working on my diminished sweeps, I'm somehow able to play them now but then racer x's scarified has those ending diminished string skip licks that destroyed my hand.


----------



## Curt (Mar 24, 2011)

Mettle209 said:


> Same. I am pretty obssessed with getting my major, minor, dimished minor sweep arpeggios to to be clean and on time.




+1 

I spent quite some time playing in a "deathcore" band.. no soloing and tons of working on songs with the band kind of made me lose my feel for that kind of stuff, so i've been practicing this again lately.


----------



## epsylon (Mar 25, 2011)

fredw138 said:


> This is what I'm working on. Though it's definitely frustrating, because I want to just economy pick everything faster. It's hard for me to slow all the licks down to the point where I can consciously use strict alt picking, especially when string skipping. It makes me feel like its 7 years ago and I'm just beginning again .



Yeah, I know it's frustrating, strict alt picking feels so unnatural at first. But soon you'll realize that in fact it is quite natural. For me it didn't take too much time before I started getting the grasp of alt picking, just start SLOW and focus on the movement. You should really exaggerate the movement (up down, up down, up down) and keep it flowing. With a metronome giving you the beat for your ups (and downs if you want as well), you'll rapidly get the grasp of it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 25, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> So you don't anchor your palm or fingers at all? That's crazy dude! I would figure that doing such a thing would cause a lot of instability in picking, because your hand wouldn't have any method to counteract the force in picking a string.


 
This is true, but not anchoring may help to fully grasp the concept of "minimizing movement." 

If you anchor your hand I suppose your movement has been minimized by default, though.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 27, 2011)

Right now I'm working on clean legato (as in no distortion) and some serious finger independence. 
As well as generally making my playing more clean overall (as in no errors or unwanted sound) which is always good. I'm already one of the cleaner playing guitarists in my town but there's always room for improvement! My sweep picking definitely needs work for me to consider myself good at it, but it's not really a technique I use much. I'm good enough to do it in one direction (I don't really like extended sweeping that lasts for like five minutes, to me it's just a good sounding way to get from where I'm fretting now to where I want to be fretting next in a solo.)


----------



## Tomo009 (Mar 27, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> I'm working on some single string and multi string groups of 7. I can do 5s almost flawlessly but 7s still evade me.  Another thing I'm working on is finding out arps I can use with my high Ab and how to make them a little easier since the ones I found are quite difficult.



5 = hippopotamus 
7 = ultra-hippopotamus
Makes it really easy XD


Well I've been practicing sweep picking for about a year and I still suck. I can get 5 string sweeps to about triplets at 170 BPM when I've been intently using the metronome for about 10 mins but 3 string sweeps completely elude me. I always either miss hitting the lowest string upon returning or accidentally pull off to some open notes here and there making annoying extra noises.

Pull-offs, I'm fine when doing rolling motions involving hammer-ons but my fingers go spaghetti when I try to just do a downwards legato run.

Also still alternate picking accuracy, specifically for ascending and descending runs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 27, 2011)

string skipping =


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 27, 2011)

Right now I am trying to articulate on my legato playing. It is not one of my strong points because I rarely use it. In addition to that, I continually work on sweeping, economy picking, speed, and string skipping. Most of my learning comes from reading blogs and watching youtube videos.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 27, 2011)

For me it's alternate picking for the most part.
Also sweeping (which I basically just started with a few weeks ago).

And improvising over jazz standards.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 27, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> 5 = hippopotamus
> 7 = ultra-hippopotamus
> Makes it really easy XD



Damn, those are great phonetics. I still use one from big band my odd music teacher taught me. Quarter note triplet = Cheeseburger. Seriously. I am going to have to try the hippopotamus though.


----------



## Defsan (Mar 27, 2011)

Alternate picking and legato, concentrating on pull-offs. I have the tendency to resort to economy picking when changing strings. Gotta start slow, man!


----------



## misingonestring (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm still working on posture.


----------



## jeremygxxx (Jun 12, 2011)

5 string bass sweeps/arpeggios.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 12, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> I'm still working on posture.



I play slouched on the couch. Working on posture is already more than I can say for myself. Good work. 

Now I'm working on Pentatonic licks. Paul Gilbert's been kickin' my arse with his licks and exercises.

Kinda hitting a low point in my playing again though. Anyone else get that problem? You'll be shredding your ass off one day and the next you can only plunk and bree? Then it stays that way for a while, and suddenly corrects itself? Freakin' agonizing.


----------



## stryker1800 (Jun 12, 2011)

Working on my Downpicking and switching back and forth between it and alt picking, it's quite the arduous task. 
Also working on my fretboard knowledge, I tend to stay in the same little box when jamming and that's just not cool.


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 12, 2011)

Blast beats for long periods of time. 

Groups of 5 as triplets on kick. 

Obviously this is drums, not guitar. Fuck guitar.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 12, 2011)

^ Where would we be without it though?



Forgot to mention I'm also working on weird chords and chord changes. Not so much the stretches, but the chords that are all bunched up and tight.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 13, 2011)

Tosin's thumb thing, for me. It's slowly getting there.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am really practicing my sweep technique at the moment more than anything else. Close behind that is my tapping technique. Not so much the actual technique though, as much as exploring new patterns and note choices. My rhythm can always use work...tighter = better.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 16, 2011)

Tapping/double tapping. I have a lot of background noise going on that I can't seem to stop. Any suggestions? Besides that I am trying to get used to playing a 28.625 inch scale 8 string. Also on unique chord structures.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounding good.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 17, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> Tapping/double tapping. I have a lot of background noise going on that I can't seem to stop. Any suggestions? Besides that I am trying to get used to playing a 28.625 inch scale 8 string. Also on unique chord structures.



Try Michael Romeo's thing of having the heel of the right hand lightly rest on the strings above the pickups so that any non-fretted strings rest against it. Same deal as the method of tying something around the neck only it's out of the way as soon as you go to play something else.


----------



## McCap (Jun 17, 2011)

- Percussive picking hand techniques, using just fingers. Basically having patterns for three note groups, two note groups and now I'm working on four note groups.
- Playing with just fingers (not classical style, see above, and a more funky style).



> Tosin's thumb thing, for me. It's slowly getting there.


I also tried the double thumb thing...
...it basically feels ok but I can't get any volume into my upstrokes??
Maybe I'll start a post about this...


----------



## Greatoliver (Jun 17, 2011)

- Recording... I want to get a lot of stuff done over summer, so that's my main WIP.
- Slapping, because it will hopefully improve my groove and will get me using dead notes a bit more
- Legato, with tapping and string skipping. My left hand tapping is not great, so I plan on improving the strength, which will improve my legato
- Working through three back issues of Guitat Techniques, fuck exams


----------



## texturedhead (Jun 17, 2011)

One old but very useful exercise for any amateur or intermediate student would be simple chromatic exercise down the entire fret. Really helps loosen fingers and also helps in alternate picking. 

Random patterns can also be used to vary this exercise. Its really helpful. 
1234 - up n down the fret

variations with these 1234, 1243, 1324, 1342, 1423, 1432, 2134, 2143, 2314, 2341, 2413, 2431 and so on. 

Hope someone benefits from this.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm still having trouble with paul gilbert's Technical Difficulties intro picking. Also I'm working on getting my string changes faster when doing crazy scale stuff. (trying to play in the presence of enemies part 2 solo and it hurts my brain and hands lol) Any tips? I play it slow then speed it up but I always seem to forget some notes. It's really really hard to remember a 16 minute song lol


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been working on basic 7 jazz chords with their inversions + drop two/drop three shapes. Practicing those through the circle of fifths and incorporating them into my own playing. I like to sit there for 15 minutes and move through the fretboard spontaneously playing chords in a key. Like I might do an ascending 4ths descending 5ths progression and my goal is to have my hand move as least as possible. So the root notes of the chords move all over the place but my hand does minimal work. It's really cool.
I really love Tosin's stuff like Point to Point and Modern Meat. So I've started focussing more on clean tones and trying to have very basic ideas and surrounding them with more complex lines. I'm trying to get away from playing scales with a 3 notes per string feel, and trying to shift the notes on different strings, I really don't know how to describe it well. Like if I play the first 4 notes in the Ionian mode I'll do it covering 3 strings instead of 3-4 notes on a string. It really sets me up for arriving at different and more interesting places, and forces me to think differently.

Fuck man this instrument is so cool


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 18, 2011)

The one where I get off of my ass and finish unpacking my apartment, so that I can practice.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 18, 2011)

I guess mostly alternate picking, but the problem is I don't really know any interesting licks or ideas or w/e to work on, and just doing scales bores the hell out of me... 
Also messing around with tapping, but not really something I'd call practice. 

Oh, and I'm working on a new standard every week with my teacher if that counts :dunno:


----------



## Solodini (Jun 18, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> I'm still having trouble with paul gilbert's Technical Difficulties intro picking. Also I'm working on getting my string changes faster when doing crazy scale stuff. (trying to play in the presence of enemies part 2 solo and it hurts my brain and hands lol) Any tips? I play it slow then speed it up but I always seem to forget some notes. It's really really hard to remember a 16 minute song lol



Work out what the notes are. It's generally easier to remember 7 notes of a scale than 60+ fret positions which bear no specific relation to the song.

Skyblue, just try taking a melody for another instrument and learn to play that, alternate picking it. That way it won't have been written by noodling with whatever plays easily on guitar but will still be musical.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 18, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Work out what the notes are. It's generally easier to remember 7 notes of a scale than 60+ fret positions which bear no specific relation to the song.
> 
> Skyblue, just try taking a melody for another instrument and learn to play that, alternate picking it. That way it won't have been written by noodling with whatever plays easily on guitar but will still be musical.



I try and work out what most of the notes are and how they are set up. I try and learn them as note names and sometimes certain patterns that I see. I've played piano, violin and upright bass for gigs and classical orchestras forever so I don't have a problem reading. Even though I've used bass clef the most in my life treble is still pretty easy, only sometimes throw myself off. I guess I'm so use to reading it fully I sorta have the habit haha, I'll probably try and delve even more deeply into exactly what he is doing in relation to everything, it will help my theory advance even more anyway. =P

Good advice for sure, I do get a little lazy sometimes so I'll probably just have to do it more pattern and note relation searching to remember damn long songs =P, just playing petrucci godtier speed will take me a long time for that solo. I try and take it by itself but then I move on just because of how fast it is even at half speed =P


----------

